# New Texas Medicine



## nhpharm (Oct 26, 2016)

Went out digging this past weekend and dug a pretty good pile of (mostly junk) bottles, but did find a few odds and ends of interest.  The most interesting (though I didn't know it when I dug it) was a clear bottle embossed "Collier's/Tonic Aperient".  I always hope when I dig bottles like this that they might be local and they almost never are.  When I got home and started searching for information, the only hits were advertisements in the Galveston newspaper in the first few weeks of 1889 where it simply said "Smallpox-to protect against, take Collier's Tonic Aperient".  No company name or location...nothing but those words.  So I went to the 1889 business directory for Galveston and BINGO...Collier's Drug & Manufacturing Co., run by Lauderdale Collier.  Looking back, he appears to have been in business from 1886-1889.  Very excited to add this (as far as I am aware previously unknown) Galveston medicine bottle to the collection!


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice bit of research. Thanks for sharing this nice bottle.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 26, 2016)

Way to go!! I always love discovering a local unknown bottle! doesn't happen much for me anymore, so congrats on a great medicine find........Andy


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks!  Texas medicines are very uncommon and limited in number, so it's always exciting to find a new one for sure.  Also dug a beautiful 1/4 ounce amber Galveston pharmacy bottle which capped off a great day!  First 1/4 ounce pharmacy bottle I have ever dug that was embossed.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 27, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> Thanks!  Texas medicines are very uncommon and limited in number, so it's always exciting to find a new one for sure.  Also dug a beautiful 1/4 ounce amber Galveston pharmacy bottle which capped off a great day!  First 1/4 ounce pharmacy bottle I have ever dug that was embossed.


Please, please show a pix of the 1/4 ounce, and its dimensions. That would be perfect in my collection of 1/2 or 1/4 ounce 50 state pharmacies. An amber 1/4 ounce would make it #1 in importance. Please let me know if it were ever to become available. I have only one clear 1/4 now.
Jim


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 27, 2016)

Jim,

2-1/8" tall, 11/16" square at the base.  It's in my collection but if I rustle up another you'll be the first to know!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you. That is WAY kuhl. Now the question, are you sure they had a retail Pharmacy / Drug Store as opposed to packaged medicine? That's a big difference to me, only because of which specialty group it goes with.
Jim


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 27, 2016)

Jim,

They were definitely a standard pharmacy...probably the biggest one in Galveston.  Founded in 1867 and ran into the 1910's.  The photo below shows some of their other bottles...I have probably about 30 variations of his bottles at this point.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 28, 2016)

Certainly good enough for me. I get a little suspicious when I see: "& CO."


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 28, 2016)

He embossed his bottles with that from the beginning.  He did have a few medicines that he sold as well as a cologne that were bottled in bottles that were embossed as such.  In the early 1900's he incorporated, so his bottles from then on are embossed J.J. Schott & Co., Inc.  Regardless, the context this bottle was dug in was mid 1890's...privy seemed to be roughly 1893-1896.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 30, 2016)

Generally (although not always) the tiny square base pharmacy bottles contained homoepathic medicines. Either way this is very nice. Excellent find!


----------



## RJ2 (Nov 4, 2016)

Very cool, I too like those "frontier" area local bottles. 
That said, not as much as some other bottles so I am selling one from my collection.  
*"Poison / The Sun / (Winged Mortar) / Drug Co. / Poison" Bottle*, 
  "1/2 /  CLG Co / Pat. Appld For"

http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/144/view/?lot=42
Lot #42

Will run starting Nov 7th here: (Auction 144)
http://www.hecklerauction.com/


----------

